# Bike Rentals in Panama City



## bikerboy337

Meeting up for a family vacation in July in Panama City Florida. Anyone know of any bike stores that rent road bikes? Looking for something halfway decent to try and get a few rides in. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Rickyracer

I frequently visit Grayton Beach (about 15 miles west of Panama City) but can't think of any true road bike rentals. There's plenty of beach cruiser rentals.
I'm going down there for spring break. I'll see what I can find and report back next week.


----------



## BCR#1

I'll be there the week of July 16-23 but I take my bike with me. A nice loop of 34 miles starts at St. Andrews state park. You ride front beach road all the way down to Sunnyside where it connects to back beach road/ hwy 98 for the return trip. 

A nice bike lane to ride in for the whole trip. This year I'll also try some roads on the east side of the causeway bridge in Panama proper.

Bill


----------



## bikerboy337

Thanks guys... i'll be down there July 4th week with the family, flying from RI with a 2 year old, so i wont be bringing my bike... if you see any shops Rickyracer, that would be great. Thanks again. BCR#1, if I find a bike to rent, I'll have to figure out that route... sounds nice...


----------



## Rickyracer

Bikerboy337, Unfortunately I didn't find much information regarding 'true' road bike rentals. Much of what I found were beach cruiser rentals. 
I did venture over to Sea Side and found Bike Shop. I took a photo of the brochure. I believe their road bikes were more like cyclocross bikes than true road bikes. 
Maybe you can give them a call and see if they have others available.
Good luck.


----------



## bikerboy337

Thanks man, thats awsome! I'll see what I find out... Thanks again!


----------

